# Tool Tracking lost/stolen



## vinroc (Feb 15, 2010)

Hey guys my M12 hammer drill set and M18 hammer drill set was stolen from my van last week.

I was wondering if anyone knew of a tracking system that could be used for small power tools?


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

Bolt one of these down inside your van then coat the handles and lifting points with crushed glass mixed in with polyurethane.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

vinroc said:


> I was wondering if anyone knew of a tracking system that could be used for small power tools?


The only system that has the best chance of working is your drivers license number being engraved. 
That is the only number that the police can track across state lines.


----------



## Bbsound (Dec 16, 2011)

I engrave and then fill in the engraving with sharpie and put my phone number on my tools. I figure a phone number with area code is pretty recognizable.


----------



## vinroc (Feb 15, 2010)

I do believe I need to put something recognizable on my tools. I also need something that can track electronically.


----------



## drumnut08 (Sep 23, 2012)

vinroc said:


> I do believe I need to put something recognizable on my tools. I also need something that can track electronically.


A company I once worked for had something called either tool watch or tool tracker ? It was a bar code system to keep track of what tools went out to what jobs . It was only beneficial to the shop when a job was over and said tools didn't return . Then they knew something was wrong . This had no GPS capability though , but I do think that exists . Aside from actually tracking where the tool is headed through GPS , I'd recommend through bolting a small gang box to the floor of the van , an alarm system , and the heavy duty anti - cut padlocks for the doors .


----------



## drumnut08 (Sep 23, 2012)

vinroc said:


> I do believe I need to put something recognizable on my tools. I also need something that can track electronically.


That's just half the battle . I'd be more inclined to keep them the hell out of my van , lol ! Window screens , a partition separating the cab from the back , an alarm system , heavy duty anti - cut pad locks on all cargo doors . All of these things will help to slow down a would be thief .


----------



## drumnut08 (Sep 23, 2012)

vinroc said:


> Hey guys my M12 hammer drill set and M18 hammer drill set was stolen from my van last week.
> 
> I was wondering if anyone knew of a tracking system that could be used for small power tools?


I had a company van literally emptied on a job in Newark NJ once years ago . Cops came out I filled out a report a d the cop told me flat out , " your tools have already been sold and someone is getting high off the proceeds . The van was not set up for that war zone environment , but I learned my lesson . Nothing stayed in their from that point on . I got reimbursed for my stolen stuff , but it still sucked and boy was I pissed ! I know how you feel ! You work hard to buy things that make your job easier and in one fell swoop some jerk ---f infringes on your livelihood .


----------



## drumnut08 (Sep 23, 2012)

vinroc said:


> I do believe I need to put something recognizable on my tools. I also need something that can track electronically.


Ps - GPS enabled tool tracking / alarm systems are available . The dewalt mobile lock look cool , but is only good for a gang box or trailer , not small hand or power tools .


----------



## mk2munky (Oct 31, 2012)

Assuming the van wasn't locked... I would just lock the van next time. I have some reservations about leaving my hand tools or while I go to break or lunch or whatever. However, do I want to put them away in the gang box every time I walk away for five minutes? It's a hard balance to achieve.

That being said, I don't know of any such things that exist. GPS tracking or something would be expensive and hard to implement into tools. There will always be a black market for easily transferable things like tools, so a tagging system would be a futile effort.

I would just take active security measures; start by locking your vehicle, getting better locks, building a better mouse trap. Sorry to hear of your misfortune.


----------



## vinroc (Feb 15, 2010)

My van was in a private parking lot and locked.


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

We have these on the doors;

http://www.americanvan.com/hasp-and-cylinder-lock.html


----------

